# ground venison jerky



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have a bunch of ground venison i want to make jerky and sausage out of. i have a sausage recipe but im looking for a good one for jerky. im diabetic so it cant have a over amount of carbs/sugar in it. also going to try some goose jerky if you have a recipe for that any help is greatly appreciated. i have a smoker and a dehydrater i can use


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

6# ground deer, 
2 Tbsp soy sauce, 
4 tsp liquid smoke, 
1 Tbsp crushed red pepper,
¼ - ½ cup water, 
1 Tbsp black pepper,
2 ½ tsp meat tenderizer,
2 Tbsp of each packet of Jerky Cure,
½ cup Allegro marinade-hot and spicey
:beer:

and a couple links:
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=11546

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=4078


----------

